# How long does stored propane last?



## ZillaMonster

I'm calling the supplier on this question, but I would assume it lasts longer than regular gas? I'm going to try to get the biggest tank they have (If they will let me).


----------



## acidlittle

Long time my friend, farmers out here in the middle of nowhere, have like 1000 gallon tanks that they use over the course of a year, my guess is it'll last longer then that if need be!


----------



## C5GUY

As far as storage propane if stored properly, out of the weather, rain etc, in a proper tank with no leakage then propane will store as long as there is no leakage. Since propane has no known degradation. As far as usage your use of it will dictate that point. It is a great fuel for storage as long as it is stored properly, not inside your home and not near any source of fire.


----------



## gitnready4it

Good post! I've been considering getting a propane tank for awhile as well as a propane generator. I think I will take the plunge! ::rambo::


----------



## jakevalentine

I have small camping propane tanks that are over a decade old and they still work fine. No worries there.


----------



## RuDown

So maybe I should move them somewhere else a little safer. Right now I have stored in my secure spot but about 6' from breaker box and in the basement. I dont want to put them in the shed though for the fact that thieves are everywhere in my neighborhood. Any ideas?


----------



## Jeff

I use a 1000 gallon buried propane tank that can heat my home for an entire season even if the grid is down for that entire time. It is much harder for someone to mess with a buried tank, but it does cost money for the excavation. I top it off twice a year so I am always ready.


----------



## Princessawe

It’s really great posts.


----------



## AquaHull

Princessawe said:


> It's really great posts.


Here's another one

I used a 20 year old 20lber last year that was stored "OutBack"
The only issue is that it was too old to refill and a 20 gage slug ,9mm 115FMJ,22lr bounce off, a SS109 does no such thing.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

With propane you just need to worry about how long the container will last. Also take into account whether the container is designed to feed vaporize gas like a 20lb grill tank or liquid propane like a forklift propane tank.


----------



## Derma-Redi

I agree with Acidlittle, my friend lives in Montana and has a 2K tank most of his neighbors are 1K to 2K lasts years as some of these folks live elsewhere and only visit their cabins for hunting and fishing trips etc..


----------



## Deebo

The local fill up shops here will not fill a tank unless it has the triangle shaped on and off valve. 
As far as tanks go, they should last quiet a while, but be sure you don't have the tank touching the ground. 
I have three or four small bbq tanks.


----------



## Slippy

If Mrs Slippy would get off her ass and deliver some pizzas, I'd have me a 1000 gallon propane tank.


----------



## Alex

Propane does not degrade. This is because once it is stored in a tightly sealed tank, it cannot react with anything else. The only issue will be how to retain the vessel in which you have stored the propane in good condition.

If you store your propane for too long in a tank, it corrodes the seals within the tank valve. Tightening the valve hastens the corrosion process which causes leakage in the long run. This is the reason why propane tanks need to be hydrostatically pressure tested to detect any leakage.

Propane gas knows no degradation. Just use the right procedure to store your propane, and it will serve you well.
Read full article here: enjoythewild.com/how-long-does-propane-last/


----------



## SOCOM42

Hydrostatic testing is done to check the tank body integrity not the valves.

I have 100 pound tanks that date from the mid fifties and have never had seal degradation occur in any.

I have propane, argon, acetylene, Co2, C25, oxygen, MAPP, helium and nitrogen tanks tested when needed, take them right to the test facility.

Inert gas tanks have a longer time between inspection compared to oxidizers.


----------



## Winston Smith

I have a dual-fuel generator at home. My gasoline I preserve with PRI-G, and rotate every couple of years. But my propane tanks are my go-to in an emergency. 
They produce less power than gas, but propane is idiot proof. I feel a lot safer storing propane in our garage (gasoline stays out in the shed). 

Gasoline for vehicles. Propane for power and cooking.


----------



## Prepared One

Winston Smith said:


> I have a dual-fuel generator at home. My gasoline I preserve with PRI-G, and rotate every couple of years. But my propane tanks are my go-to in an emergency.
> They produce less power than gas, but propane is idiot proof. I feel a lot safer storing propane in our garage (gasoline stays out in the shed).
> 
> Gasoline for vehicles. Propane for power and cooking.


I went with the dual generator as well for the same reason. I was willing to trade a bit of power for the easy and clean propane. The loss of power does not effect my ability to run the whole house, less the AC units of course. I have a couple of portables that the generator can handle. I always have gas in storage as well that I rotate out to the vehicles every year or so. After the hurricane I decided to up my storage of both Gas and Propane even tho I didn't need the generator. Just to be sure I am covered.


----------



## Smitty901

Until the tank rust or it leaks for any other reason. Down side you will likely have to buy the large tank most will not do it any other way unless you use enough. Also if you find a good used one many suppliers will refuse to fill it. good luck


----------



## Annie

RuDown said:


> So maybe I should move them somewhere else a little safer. Right now I have stored in my secure spot but about 6' from breaker box and in the basement. I dont want to put them in the shed though for the fact that thieves are everywhere in my neighborhood. Any ideas?


I keep mine in the basement on a shelf.


----------



## Daddy O

My research indicates that propane will outlast the seals on the canister it's in.
Hank Hill was right about propane; it is practically perfect in every way (just don't use it in an unventilated area or at high altitude ->8k.)


----------

